# Tempestade Tropical FIONA (Atlântico 2010 #AL08)



## Rog (30 Ago 2010 às 22:11)

Do invest 97L, formou-se no Atlântico a Tempestade tropical Fiona. 













Aviso n.1:


> ...TROPICAL STORM FIONA FORMS EAST OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS...
> 
> 
> SUMMARY OF 500 PM EDT...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2010 às 22:19)

Um pouco discutível a nomeação deste ciclone para já. Estruturalmente está bastante pobre, um avião da NOAA que andou em toda a região a lançar sondas, numa delas foi registado vento de 35kt que sustentam esta classificação, ok, está certo, mas não me recordo de alguma vez ter visto um sistema com uma estrutura destas a ser classificado. 



> EARLIER TODAY...ABOUT 30 DROPSONDES WERE RELEASED DURING A G-V
> RESEARCH MISSION BEING CONDUCTED BY THE NATIONAL CENTER FOR
> ATMOSPHERIC RESEARCH NEAR THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT
> 800 MILES EAST OF THE LESSER ANTILLES.  ONE OF THE DROPSONDES
> ...


----------



## analuu (30 Ago 2010 às 22:30)

ha alguma probabilidade de passar por punta cana ate sabado e dai em diante?


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 10:12)

analuu disse:


> ha alguma probabilidade de passar por punta cana ate sabado e dai em diante?



Alguma probabilidade há sempre nestas coisas, mas Fiona passará a nordeste da Republica Dominicana antes disso, ainda esta quinta-feira e em princípio já razoavelmente afastada. Para a próxima semana acompanha a nova perturbação, a 98L. Nesta altura do ano é sempre assim, umas atrás das outras para vigiar  :-)


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 10:21)

Tempestade Tropical FIONA tem gerado mais convecção mas permanece bastante desorganizada em termos de circulação.







Devido à proximidade do poderoso Furacão EARL, o outflow deste certamente provocará shear que impedirá grandes intensificações da FIONA, tal como é provável que a FIONA apanhe água menos quente devido ao upwelling provocado pelo mesmo Furacão. De qualquer forma o NHC avisa que é tudo bastante incerto pois é uma sinóptica complexa.


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2010 às 23:37)

FIONA mantém-se como Tempestade Tropical moderada segundo dados recolhidos por avião. O aspecto não está grande coisa, com o centro a ficar exposto a norte. Viver na sombra do gigante "Earl" nunca lhe deu grandes hipóteses de se desenvolver mais.


----------

